# my new ashtray project!



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

So inspired by Blake's (gibson es) thread about the vinyl record ashtray and the article here on puff about the new Alec Bradley ash trays, I have decided to make a few of my own ashtray. I'm prey good with ceramics and have a poetry wheel and kiln at home so I should be set. My question is what features do you like in an ashtray. For example I red in the article here that the Alec Bradley ash trays have a bare spot on them for sticking matches whig I think is pretty cool. I'll probably start out with doing three of them all with different shapes and different #s of fingers. So let me know what you think and I will post pics on this thread as I progress on them.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I love the idea of a bare spot for matches on the rim of the bowl. I also like three to four spots for cigars that are elongated to accept all sizes of cigars (not a thin "holding pad"), and the deeper the bowl the better!

Good luck on your project! I haven't tackled an ashtray, but I did just finish a cigar box clock and a cigar box lamp. It was fun!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Almost all the trays I have seen are low to the tabletop or whatever they are on. I'd like to see an ashtray that stands at least 6" or more above whatever it sits on. Would also help to be deep enough so the tray wouldn't have to be emptied after one smoke, especially if it's used for a mini-herf where one might finish a cigar before another. Might even be nice to have some sort of side pockets for lighters, matches and such.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

here is a ceramic ashtray I made


















I threw it and burnished it to make it nice and smooth, then fired it for the first time

I've been using it for a while but have intentions to do a pit fire to put some color in it


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree with what's already been mentioned. I love the idea of something nice and tall with a deep bowl and wide pads for the cigars to sit. That's one of my biggest frustrations with many ash trays, when the slots to put the cigars are too narrow and short so that the stick will roll around or tip instead of staying comfortably balanced without a ton of work.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Hey Austin. I was wondering if you take on special projects? Im looking for an ashtray shaped like a hand holding a cigar with the thumb and first 2 fingers so the ash falls on the palm of the hand. What do you say about making one and about how much would it cost?


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

exprime8 said:


> Hey Austin. I was wondering if you take on special projects? Im looking for an ashtray shaped like a hand holding a cigar with the thumb and first 2 fingers so the ash falls on the palm of the hand. What do you say about making one and about how much would it cost?


can you take a picture of your hand in the position you would want


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

nah my camara just broke. all it is the wrist part is the base then the thumb and the 2 fingers holding the cigar and the other 2 fingers just pointing up like ur your drinking tea with the queen. all i want is the 3 fingers to hold the cigar and the ash to fall on the palm.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

exprime8 said:


> Hey Austin. I was wondering if you take on special projects? Im looking for an ashtray shaped like a hand holding a cigar with the thumb and first 2 fingers so the ash falls on the palm of the hand. What do you say about making one and about how much would it cost?


ill give it a go, I can't grantee you will want to buy it bit is sounds like fun, it will be a couple of weeks probably, and ill post a picture here. You can just pm me if you want it


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

yeah post a pic then well talk price or trade or whatever.:hmm:


----------



## Michael W (Jul 29, 2011)

You could really be on to something. I'm new to the forum so I won't act like to familiar of a face, but I'm telling you now I would definitely be interested in buying an ashtray that was customized to some extent. 

I'm actually thinking of something with a wolf as apart of the design in some subtle way, since I call my man cave the Alpha Wolf Den. I've been searching and searching to see if someone locally (Denver) would do this kind of thing so far I'm completely lost.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Michael W said:


> You could really be on to something. I'm new to the forum so I won't act like to familiar of a face, but I'm telling you now I would definitely be interested in buying an ashtray that was customized to some extent.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of something with a wolf as apart of the design in some subtle way, since I call my man cave the Alpha Wolf Den. I've been searching and searching to see if someone locally (Denver) would do this kind of thing so far I'm completely lost.


a wolf is a sweet idea! ill give that one a go tomorow knight. i was thinking about it today and i was wanting to do some kind of face or head because that is my favorite thing to sculpt. i will probably do a bust of a wolf, hollow it out then put a little stand on there for a cigar or two. but for now here is the hand i did with the other puffer in mind (sorry i cant remember your name at the moment). perched on it is a diesiel unholy cocktail (very tasty) i still need to fire it but ive got the hardest part done. ill let it dry then i will smooth it out with some sand paper then i will fire it. i usually dont glaze anything but tell me what yall think!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

fanman1 said:


> a wolf is a sweet idea! ill give that one a go tomorow knight. i was thinking about it today and i was wanting to do some kind of face or head because that is my favorite thing to sculpt. i will probably do a bust of a wolf, hollow it out then put a little stand on there for a cigar or two. but for now here is the hand i did with the other puffer in mind (sorry i cant remember your name at the moment). perched on it is a diesiel unholy cocktail (very tasty) i still need to fire it but ive got the hardest part done. ill let it dry then i will smooth it out with some sand paper then i will fire it. i usually dont glaze anything but tell me what yall think!


Looks real good man.. love the idea


----------



## Michael W (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow that's pretty cool


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> can you take a picture of your hand in the position you would want


I like the idea of the hand ashtray and I want to make one. My problem is I can't find a way that it will work. What you are describing is not a natural position for a hand to be in. Can you please take a pic of your hand with a resting cigar.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

So I seriously broke my ashtray today. We may need to do some business my friend....


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

that hand looks badass, hey here an idea though. I like to sit my lighter/cutter on my ashtray but every once in a while my dog will walk by and bumb the table and they will fall into the bowl or onto the table. So what if you made a slot that you could put your lighter and/or cutter into on the top of your ash tray?


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Wow Wow Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! That is exactly what I had in my mind. That is bad ass. Now you got to let me know what i gotta do to get this home!!!


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

exprime8 said:


> Wow Wow Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! That is exactly what I had in my mind. That is bad ass. Now you got to let me know what i gotta do to get this home!!!


 well hold your horses! it will still be a week or so out till i get it fired because first ive got to let it dry. but seriously i am quite flattered.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hinson said:


> So I seriously broke my ashtray today. We may need to do some business my friend....


shoot me an idea and i can try to make it happen!


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

So here is one i made today, i started out making a wolf. then my dog wandered off so i got the facial structure wrong, so now its some kind of monster or somthing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

WOW, so much talent! Never realized! The hand is awesome and so is the "monster"

That Monster is in line with what I'm looking for, deep with a big place to set the fired up stick. All it needs is a place to put a cutter on the back of its head and it would be perfect!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

fanman1 said:


> So here is one i made today, i started out making a wolf. then my dog wandered off so i got the facial structure wrong, so now its some kind of monster or somthing.


LMFAO, no bro, you got it all wrong. Put a ring in its nose, than you got a bull. You've got the quickest two eeks by the way. Seems like its only been a day or two. Love the thread. Would love to see some sorta military ashtray.:thumb:


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> WOW, so much talent! Never realized! The hand is awesome and so is the "monster"
> 
> That Monster is in line with what I'm looking for, deep with a big place to set the fired up stick. All it needs is a place to put a cutter on the back of its head and it would be perfect!


one step behind you pal, just added one on!


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Swany said:


> LMFAO, no bro, you got it all wrong. Put a ring in its nose, than you got a bull. You've got the quickest two eeks by the way. Seems like its only been a day or two. Love the thread. Would love to see some sorta military ashtray.:thumb:


you cant really tall from the pics but it has fangs instead, and by two weeks i mean completely done. they still have to dry for about a week then i have to fire them. then if i feel like it i might glaze then fire again so thats what i mean by two weeks. I cant really think of anything to militaryish. if you have any spesific ideas let me know because i am having alot of fun doing these


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice projects guys, those are some great unique ashtrays. I really like the hand idea.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Now the monster is perfect with the addition! I'd get in line to purchase a one of a kind or many mostly similar monsters.

Can one of those be fire in a campfire or do they have to be kiln fired first?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Can you make me one of Rosie O'Donnell and make her mouth the ash can?


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Can you make me one of Rosie O'Donnell and make her mouth the ash can?


That is a beautiful idea! 
here is the next one, it is the biggest one i have made yet (it will probably be dainty when put next to rosie). I call it the herflower. it has a place for 4 cigars and two leaves for a cutter and a lighter.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Can you make me one of Rosie O'Donnell and make her mouth the ash can?


:amen:

I HATE that woman...:x

She has such a big, nasty mouth...it will look just like her!

*OK Austin, these are GREAT! Great job brother...PM me when you have time to do one for me...I have an idea...and I want...I want!!!*


----------



## watchdog1977 (Aug 6, 2011)

This thread is frickin awesome, I think you may have just found a way to suppliment your cigar budget or completely replace it.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Can you make me one of Rosie O'Donnell and make her mouth the ash can?


here she is, i porbably could have just saved some time and sat on a piece of clay. it would have looked better.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

^^^ holy crap this is friggin awesome !!! ^^^

lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

That is too funny and too good. Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Now the monster is perfect with the addition! I'd get in line to purchase a one of a kind or many mostly similar monsters.
> 
> Can one of those be fire in a campfire or do they have to be kiln fired first?


its been a while science i have fired anything in a camfire. i might give it a go, it give things a neat color. and if you want the monster just pm me i am completely reasonable.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Now the monster is perfect with the addition! I'd get in line to purchase a one of a kind or many mostly similar monsters.
> 
> Can one of those be fire in a campfire or do they have to be kiln fired first?


Kiln temp are measured in units called cones. When I fire I go to cone 10. Which is around 2300F. It takes about 12 hours to get to this temp. And another 24 hours to cool down. In order to get that hot you need a low oxygen environment. These conditions are not possible in a campfire.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Kiln temp are measured in units called cones. When I fire I go to cone 10. Which is around 2300F. It takes about 12 hours to get to this temp. And another 24 hours to cool down. In order to get that hot you need a low oxygen environment. These conditions are not possible in a campfire.


very true but the kind of campfire im talking about is done in a trashcan full of sawdust and clay things, while it dosent get to cone 10 it will get to cone 017 which is enough to make this clay solid. the ceramics place here in denver recomends that it be fired at cone 4 though so thats probably what ill do in the kiln. :flame:
http://spot.pcc.edu/~jjohnsto/clay/sawdust_firing.pdf


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

fanman1 said:


> very true but the kind of campfire im talking about is done in a trashcan full of sawdust and clay things, while it dosent get to cone 10 it will get to cone 017 which is enough to make this clay solid. the ceramics place here in denver recomends that it be fired at cone 4 though so thats probably what ill do in the kiln. :flame:
> http://spot.pcc.edu/~jjohnsto/clay/sawdust_firing.pdf


I have done "trash can pit fires" but usually only for the second fire. Does it work for to fire greenware?

then again temp all depends on the clay.

If I throw I will usually use porcelain, or a local clay called B mix that is a lot more forgiving than Porcelain.

I have found another local clay called 8-11 buff that is really nice for sculpting


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Dude the rosie one is classic........ Great work


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

fanman1 said:


> very true but the kind of campfire im talking about is done in a trashcan full of sawdust and clay things, while it dosent get to cone 10 it will get to cone 017 which is enough to make this clay solid. the ceramics place here in denver recomends that it be fired at cone 4 though so thats probably what ill do in the kiln. :flame:
> http://spot.pcc.edu/~jjohnsto/clay/sawdust_firing.pdf


Does firing at altitude change anything?


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Does firing at altitude change anything?


I've never fired anywhere but here, but I doubt it


----------



## Michael W (Jul 29, 2011)

Alright Fanman1 I have a proposition. Unfortunately I can't send you a PM because I'm still a newbie, so here goes for all to see.

First off I didn't realize that you lived in Denver too, that's really cool. I'm an Air Force guy out at Buckley, but I've decided to settle down here. I'm originally from Florida (go Seminoles). 

I have a great idea for a an ashtray that I would love to see made and I would definitely buy it for a fair price if it comes out right. 
I'm thinking one that's shaped like a Kiings crown. 

Nice and deep, two fingers on opposite sides, almost big enough to actually put on someones head. This is what gave me the idea by the way: ttp://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/viewimage.x/00000000/onewillis/crown_cast_iron_dish_best.jpg?vvid=6643281&allow_mailing_list=1&allow_track_link=1&track=027c2f5a2b-14dce&sp=0&vsid=1&vgp=1

I'm putting together my man room and that would be a perfect addition, since i'm the King of my castle (especially with a wife and 2 daughters, hahaha). 
Let me know what you can do I'm really serious about buying it if you make it. 
You seem to work super fast and I'd love to have this soon if your game. Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That is hilarious!

Personally, lately... I've been using my lap as an ashtray.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Michael W said:


> Alright Fanman1 I have a proposition. Unfortunately I can't send you a PM because I'm still a newbie, so here goes for all to see.
> 
> First off I didn't realize that you lived in Denver too, that's really cool. I'm an Air Force guy out at Buckley, but I've decided to settle down here. I'm originally from Florida (go Seminoles).
> 
> ...


I'll make it tomorow! But as I posted earlier it takes almost a week to dry then ill fire it. And if you like it we can do some dealing, my email is [email protected] so shoot me an email and we will ne in touch


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

This one is for Michael W. it got his initials on the top and on the bottom it reads el rey del castillo. it is really big.


----------



## Michael W (Jul 29, 2011)

This is great! Thank You, Thank You!


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

I think the hand is a kicka$$ ashtray. Good work bro.


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome work!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sp...

The man's work is awesome...FYI!


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

alright so i just finished micheals ash tray so here it is! inside is glazed red outside is clear glaze with gold paint on top and bottom is green felt. hope everybody likes it!








ahd here is why quo 155 posted a picture of an upside down hat. i am working on a spitoon for him and it is suposed to be an upside down hat. this particular picture is it rightside up, i still need to figure out where i can fire this as my kiln is not big enough, but i found a school that i donated a desk to not too long agao and they will be happy to let me use their kiln.


----------



## Michael W (Jul 29, 2011)

Can't wait to pick this up,well worth it. I'll email you tomorrow.


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

wholly crap man... you have some talent!


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

Awesome texture done on that hat it looks amazing, can't wait to see how it turns out after it's fired


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

I would love to see a firefighter themed ashtray!!!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

wow!!! that crown is wesome, your prettttty good. Anyways hows my hand coming along? Let me know when ill be able to get it, and break it in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice! I plan on making some ashtrays this semester. I have full access to a college studio and have thrown for almost a decade, but can't sculpt for the life of me. I will probably use a thrown/hand built combination depending on what I decide to start with.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

so here is a fire truck i built for billy. and i am gonna get going on a new hand.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

usrower321 said:


> Nice! I plan on making some ashtrays this semester. I have full access to a college studio and have thrown for almost a decade, but can't sculpt for the life of me. I will probably use a thrown/hand built combination depending on what I decide to start with.


i would love to see what you come up with!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Austin that is absolutely amazing!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

alright here is hand 2.0 it has alot of holes in it (most fairly hidden) so that any possible air pockets have somwhere to go rather than make the whole thing explode. i will fire this and the firetruck on wed or thurs depending on how dry they are. then they are off (unless any glaze is needed)


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

So this is the second hand!!! I like it hope it doesnt blow up like the first one :tsk:.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

No this is the minute hand..... The second hand turned out to be too small for an ashtray! 


Sorry I had too!


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

more like a minute hand because that is about as long as it lasted in the kiln. i supose i could make a giant hand that was completely hollow but my kild just isnt big enough. i am gonna give it one more shot hollowing out all of the fingers and using a diferent clay.

anyway here is tommys hat finished, to be perfectly honest i am not terribly proud of this one, as long as tommy likes it that is what is important. the glaze on the inside of the hat was suposed to be "avocado" but with the red clay it is just ugly but anyway here it is. I also just notice that a bit of my breakfeast is dryed up and stuck the my counter (bonnom righ corner 1st pic). i do love honey nit cheerios


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah I hate when things explode in the kiln. Such a disappointment. Great work so far!

I mixed up 300 pounds of clay on Tuesday and threw a few preliminary designs today, but need to let them dry a little and trim/put feet on before I can post some pics. They aren't pretty, but I need to figure out what direction I'm going in.

Austin, I'd love to see a few pics of your setup/studio if you don't mind. I have always planned on putting a studio into the garage of the first house I get.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice, great work, subscribed!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Austin...looks rough brother, but you know what? It's exactly what I wanted...and besides, it will be sitting on the floor and for me to spit my Copenhagen in! :spit:

Alright guys...don't knock the dipper! :brushteeth:

Seriously...great job IMHO...! :cb


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

here is my favorite ashtrya to date! it is slab built and has two little figures of the guys dogs on top. it has got two pockets on the sides ofr obvius pourpuses and two cigar holders. i think the next one i make is going to be for my self and be just like this except lacking dogs and cigar holders in their place.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Hey quick question? When will i get my hand ?? Haa Haa I cant wait, is it done or did it blow up again? Let me know. Update Update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msimp304 (Jul 25, 2011)

These are awesome! Keep em coming


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow...Austin you have some great talent there! Keep it up. I can't wait to see what you make next!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

fanman1 said:


> here is my favorite ashtrya to date! it is slab built and has two little figures of the guys dogs on top. it has got two pockets on the sides ofr obvius pourpuses and two cigar holders. i think the next one i make is going to be for my self and be just like this except lacking dogs and cigar holders in their place.


You have done me proud my friend! This is going to be so0000000000 wonderful to put out on my deck as my "go to" ashtray! You really captured the "sprirt" of the dogs and when color is added it will only become more lifelike and realistic!

I am pleased that you liked my ideas related to pockets and positioning! You have taken my suggestions and blended them so very well with your creative talents!

FYI - I sent you a PM about color choices. I am up for suggestions related to the main ashtray color and bowl color.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Austin,

Here is my first attempt. It is about 8.5" diameter and 3" deep. It's not as unique as yours but I like it.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

you my friend are much better at the wheel than i am, that is a great looking ashtray


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Looks like you designed it off the stinky?

Looks great.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

fanman1 said:


> you my friend are much better at the wheel than i am, that is a great looking ashtray


Thanks! It hasn't come easily. I have been throwing on and off since I was about 12, so almost half of my life. You are worlds beyond me in hand-building though. I have never been able to draw or sculpt but throwing just works for me.



David_ESM said:


> Looks like you designed it off the stinky?
> 
> Looks great.


Good eye! Ya that was what I based it off of, except I wanted to have the rests in the rim to keep it simple and make it so sticks couldn't blow off if I put it outside. I used a RyJ clemenceau tubo to size the rests so they should be big enough for almost all sticks even with the shrinkage after firing.


----------

